# storing AC compressor



## jenloe (Oct 25, 2005)

I've got an AC compressor out of a 92 (my own, wrecked) but need to store it properly - what's the best way to do this to keep internal rust from forming? 

Thanks. 

JEnloe


----------



## erikhorn87 (Apr 28, 2007)

just take the compressor off and plug the holes well; that should stop anything from being destroyed.


----------

